
Samantha West The Telemarketer Robot Who Swears She's Not a Robot - sethbannon
http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/12/10/meet-the-robot-telemarketer-who-denies-shes-a-robot/
======
brownbat
Those calls are uncanny. We are _this_ close to getting systems to pass the
telemarketer subset of the Turing test.

~~~
medium
The "68" recording had me wondering if this was a real person, which was
terrifying. Some people have been saying this could be a soundboard operated
by a person, which does seem plausible. I probably would have said Cirrus,
Socrates, particle, decibel, hurricane, dolphin, tulip.

------
mef
I love that the program knows not to respond with any audio clips that were
already used. Classic robot giveaway.

